# pharmacom store



## evitisop (Jul 3, 2017)

i have been taking androgel 1.62% for the better part of 6 years. i started taking it because i honestly needed it. my T levels were almost nothing. i got tested for several reasons i dont want to go into. after getting a script i immediately felt better on so many levels. i was lucky in that my insurance company (BCBS) covered the script at $10/month. well, my wife and i decided after she went back to work we would use her insurance carrier as our primary. she had taken 5 years off to watch our children (shes a school teacher and it was cheaper). i quickly discovered that aetna, the new carrier, would not cover the androgel i had been taking for so long. after taking it for 6 years what was i to do? they wanted almost $900/month for the androgel with this new carrier. i could not pay that but i _needed the T. those of you have been taking this script for an extended period know what i am talking about. to complicate matters i moved to a new state after being transferred for work. the doctor i had been using would no longer refill my prescription without getting another T test. it was about that time i came across the pharmacom store website. they have come really come through for me. the product i have received is top notch - you might say "too good". it took me two months to get switched back to my company's insurance. that whole time i had no T - no androgel. after finally getting back on my insurance and finding a new doctor i finally got tested again. in that two month period i used the T i received from pharmacom. well... i had to get tested for the new Dr. and my T count was too high. it was 1750!! i have kind of screwed myself. i though after not taking any for a week my T would drop - i was wrong. now i have to explain to my new Dr. what's going on and why my T is so high.

this was last week... so in short i just want to say the product i have received from pharmacom has been top notch. i wont lie and say i have tried other people - i have not. pharmacom has really come through for me. its sad i was forced to use them because some insurance company decided T replacement is not a necessity. i still do not know why. i have had many conversations with aetna to date and have lost my temper many times. to say i am mad at them is an understatement. i was forced to go back on my company's insurance because i could not afford the $900/month!

i am writing this in the hope that someone else caught in my shoes will know what to do. i would have never found pharmacom if it were not for a coworker. i hope this doesnt happen to anyone else... BUT if it does give them a shot. sheesh... i feel like a shill but im truly just trying to help. i do not know what i would have done if i had not found them. the depression i get after not taking T for a few weeks is HORRIBLE! anyway, i digress... give them a shot if you ever find yourself in my shoes. peace._


----------



## MCO (Jul 17, 2017)

Love.these guys, I haven't had a bad experience yet with them


----------



## Gear (Aug 5, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]MCO.....Is pharmacom closed on the weekends? I placed an order little over 24 hours from ([/FONT]http://www.pharmacomstore.ws[FONT=&quot]) and paid$$$ and am getting the jitters since the only response from them has been via their automated email "We have received your payment information related to #XXX569 order. Our team will contact you for any further updates. Thank you for being our valued customer!" I left a message on their site as well but I'm pulling ZEROS so far....[/FONT]


----------



## BadGas (Aug 8, 2017)

No need to worry here brother.. This place is legit.. You can check Pharmacom site itself, to see this place is an authorized reseller of their products. 

Furthermore.. remember theres a time differential .. when you sent your funds.. the receiver who's suppose to pick up your money may have been sleeping. It usually takes a few days for them to do so and then confirm the pickup has occurred.. After the money has picked up and confirmed (again ..at least a few days).. then your order is processed and packed ...then shipped. 

This place is legit. Don't worry.. and do yourself a favor and do not log in to the USPS every day with tracking #. Wait 3 weeks.. then check the tracking numbers.. Unless your stuff shows up before then. 



Gear said:


> MCO.....Is pharmacom closed on the weekends? I placed an order little over 24 hours from (http://www.pharmacomstore.ws) and paid$$$ and am getting the jitters since the only response from them has been via their automated email "We have received your payment information related to #XXX569 order. Our team will contact you for any further updates. Thank you for being our valued customer!" I left a message on their site as well but I'm pulling ZEROS so far....


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 22, 2018)

Recent timeline:

12/2/17 Saturday, placed order and sent $.
12/6 payment accepted.
12/15 received tracking number.  However, item not shipped yet.
12/27 contacted help because according to tracking #, product still not shipped.
12/30 item ships and a couple of weeks later received.

From order placement to receiving product was about 5 1/2 weeks.  I had read that orders direct to factory can take a while to ship so was expecting the delay.

Been taking for 3 weeks now.  Test enth seems to be working but causes very sore infection with every injection.  At first I thought I may have just not been sterile enough but was real careful with last pin so it's definitely the product.   Not real happy about that so not going to complain - just looking for new supplier.


----------



## Steroidify Rep (Jan 30, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> Recent timeline:
> 
> 12/2/17 Saturday, placed order and sent $.
> 12/6 payment accepted.
> ...



Hello Sir,

Please send me a PM with your order number so I can see exactly what test have you ordered....But my guess is that you have ordered test-E500 or Sust500 after what you are saying .

High concentration products like test-E500 and Sust500 can often cause this kind of PIP and a warning about this was placed on our website about it ....Please try to dilute the product with some grapeseed oil bought from the pharmacy or warm it up a little before injecting it and you shouldn't have PIP problems anymore .


----------



## BadGas (Feb 2, 2018)

The enanthate ester alone, has been known to cause soreness in some users. I am one those people.. No matter the manufacturer, it always makes me feel like I'm pinning Test Prop.. 



Necron_99 said:


> Recent timeline:
> 
> 12/2/17 Saturday, placed order and sent $.
> 12/6 payment accepted.
> ...





PharmacomRep said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> Please send me a PM with your order number so I can see exactly what test have you ordered....But my guess is that you have ordered test-E500 or Sust500 after what you are saying .
> 
> High concentration products like test-E500 and Sust500 can often cause this kind of PIP and a warning about this was placed on our website about it ....Please try to dilute the product with some grapeseed oil bought from the pharmacy or warm it up a little before injecting it and you shouldn't have PIP problems anymore .


----------

